# FS: Cerwin Vega old school Vega 15D4



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

*Product Brand & Model: * 

Cerwin Vega Vega 15D4

*Condition of all items: *

refurbished

*Total Price: *:

See ebay listing: Cerwin Vega 15" Subwoofer | eBay

*Shipping Terms: *:

See ebay listing: Cerwin Vega 15" Subwoofer | eBay

*Pictures: * - Unless you are a Upgraded member, or your last 10 iTrader feedbacks are positive, you must post a picture of the exact item you are selling.





























*Additional info:*



See ebay listing: Cerwin Vega 15" Subwoofer | eBay




** DO NOT DELETE ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE OR THREAD WILL BE DELETED **
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please be advised, all buyers and sellers are responsible for performing their own due diligence when considering any financial engagement. We recomend that you:
 
1) Check the iTrader feedback of the person you are dealing with on this site, as well as other car audio forums.
2) Ask for a name address and phone number. Call them and verify their info.
3) Valid e-mail address. Correspond before committing.
4) consider using an escrow service to protect yourself.

*DO NOT proceed with a deal until you are completely satisfied with the other party. *

DIYMobileAudio & Collova Media Inc. is not responsible for the outcome of any transaction on this site and will not moderate on your behalf.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

bump for old school awesomeness!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Moved to ebay forum.
If you're going to have DIYMA members go to ebay to get the details, then that's where it belongs.
If you want to sell it here, then post all the details here as required by classified rules.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Cerwin Vega 15" Subwoofer 15D4 400W RMS | eBay

Bump, still available! Someone give this speaker a good home! I can assist with enclosure volumes/tunings for the buyer. I am proficient in WinISD, HornResponse, and Akabak.


----------

